# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  La Junta estudia el riesgo de inundación del Guadalete a su paso por Arcos

## FEDE

Hola a todos:

Aqui os dejo noticia sacada de lavozdigital.es

http://www.lavozdigital.es/cadiz/v/2...-20100511.html

Un saludo a todos  :Smile: 

*La Junta estudia el riesgo de inundación del Guadalete a su paso por Arcos* 

La Agencia Andaluza del Agua le encarga el informe a una consultora y mantiene que el mal tiempo ha impedido la intervención en el caudal 

11.05.10 - 00:41 - LA VOZ | 
La Consejería de Medio Ambiente aseguró ayer que, a través de la Agencia Andaluza del Agua (AAA), ya está haciendo el estudio hidráulico para la prevención de inundaciones y ordenación de la cuenca del Guadalete y añadió que la encargada para ello es la consultora Inserco Consulter. 
Según indicó la delegación provincial de Medio Ambiente, se está estudiando toda la cuenca en un trabajo que está previsto que concluya en el año 2011, aunque hasta su finalización se está teniendo conocimiento en todo momento de los resultados parciales del estudio. En este sentido, añadió que de hecho, ayer mismo había llegado a la Agencia Andaluza del Agua la delimitación de las zonas inundables de Arcos. Además, la delegación medioambiental indicó que hasta el momento el mal tiempo había impedido la intervención en el caudal, así como que la obras de adecuación del río están terminadas y recepcionadas, por lo que sólo queda entregarlas al Ayuntamiento. 
Respuesta a Ecologistas 
Por su parte, Medio Ambiente dio así respuesta a las manifestaciones realizadas por Ecologistas en Acción, en las que pedían un estudio de inundabilidad del río Guadalete a su paso por Arcos y mostró su «descontento» por las obras de adecuación del río. La petición del colectivo consiste en la elaboración de un estudio de inundabilidad del río a su paso por Arcos y las barriadas rurales que han sufrido inundaciones, para delimitar las zonas inundables actuales y futuras, de forma que se puedan adoptar las medidas necesarias para evitar o reducir los riesgos de inundaciones, aumentar la seguridad ciudadana y también la limpieza del Guadalete . 
Para los ecologistas, una vez realizado el estudio, los técnicos deberán proponer todas aquellas actuaciones preventivas que aminoren los riesgos de inundaciones. Las canalizaciones y dragados del cauce no están entre las medidas que proponen y sí «limpiezas concienzudas» de los márgenes del río y del cauce en las zonas con mayor número de depósitos de arenas, suciedad y otros vertidos, entre otras cuestiones, «siempre que se respete la ley y el ecosistema fluvial del Guadalete». Por último, el colectivo mostró su «descontento» por el «abandono» de las obras de adecuación del río, que están «sin terminal, sin el rebombeo y sin control de todos los vertidos, con gran suciedad en cauce y márgenes, sin contenidos para el centro de interpretación y con tramos de caminos destrozados por las inundaciones, entre otras carencias».

----------

